# Help coming up with plants for a Brackish paludarium...



## redchigh (Jul 10, 2010)

So far, I'm thinking about:

Crypt Spiralis (emersed)
Acorus gramineus (emersed)
Cryptocoryne Cilitia (Emersed and Submerged)
Dwarf Sag (emersed)
Crinum Calamistratum (Please see question below)
Dwarf Hairgrass (sumberged)
Lilaeopsis novae-zealandiae (undecided)
Narrow leaf java fern (undecided)
Various mosses, both emersed and submerged on the wood.

I want to set up a tank to mimic a mangrove swamp... Lots of driftwood and roots, but definately plants. It will have a waterfall on the right side... I was wondering if something like vallisneria or Crinum Valaminstratum would work emersed if water was constantly being poured over it?
Something like this-







Might just be a waste of effort.. An added benefit would be to keep the waterfall from disturbing the soil substrate..

I would like grasses on top of the wood emersed to mimic a grassy shore line behind the tree... I'm torn between acorus (might be too tall) and E. Tennellus/Hairgrass (might not survive) I might try all three. There's a coastal grass available sometimes called Seashore Paspalum (Paspalum vaginatum) that would work, but I can't find a cheap source of it in a small quantity.

I've done research, and all of these plants have varying tolerances of salinity... I'm only going for a SG of 1.004 or so, so it shouldn't be impossible.

This whole thing is going in a ten gallon... anyone have any ideas for aquatic-side plants and where they should go?

(So many plants are emersed because I will have a shelf on the back of the tank a couple inches wide- the water will be pulled up via a pump and follow the channel. The emersed plants will be planted in the channel, and this will act as my filter.)

The flauna will be fiddler crabs, hawaiian volcanic shrimp, and perhaps some other little aminals.


----------



## Axelrodi202 (Jun 7, 2009)

I don't know much about plants' salt tolerance, but I can tell you that vals won't grow emersed.


----------



## redchigh (Jul 10, 2010)

Yea, since it's a 10G half full I wan't really planning on Val...


----------

